# poss. purchase



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

I have a draft cross in the draft forum. I'm fighting with my ph.
If anyone could go in the draft board & critique my filly. 
I know bad pics. Its her listed ad. Won't have better pics till later & I can pist them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

There you go.


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

Sorry for the double post. i knew I should have just jumped on the computer!

Here is her


All my drafty people.
This filly is a belgian/paint X APHA cross filly. She's a yearling & I need your honest opinions. 
She had dual registration papers. Interested to know what everyone here thinks about her


















I will have better pictures tonight of her all around. 

Just looking for honest opinions on her, she is just a horse iam interested in purchasing so please dont hold back!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

She looks decent for a belgium/apha cross... usually they look way ... "rougher"... Her head is good a size with a decent shoulder... Hard to tell from these pictures but, her hind end leaves something to be desired with more of a slope in the croup than I'd like to see but, could just be age. Her neck looks under muscled, same goes for the topline. She's also appears, very downhill from the pictures and I'd like to see a tad more bone on her but, she appears in very good weight for a draft x yearling. How tall is she?

Eta I only could see the first picture


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

She is just now a yearling, standing at 15.1hh

Her dam is a registered Belgian X pinto cross
Her sire is a APHA


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

She looks wormy.. id like to see her standing square so i could see whats up with hdr hind end.. somethin funny about it.. her neck ties in higher on her chest..cant really see her pasterns or anything from the mud..


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

Well crud... the owner sent me more pictures of the filly this afternoon.
Nothing good at all for conformation wise but maybe she can be picked apart from these shots. 

This filly is just a year old & stands 15.1 hands tall.
Dam is a Belgian X paint cross
Sire is APHA
The last picture is the APHA sire...


And what is up with the bridge of her nose? Is that from a halter at a young age!?!?!!


































SIRE....











I thank everyone here for taking the time out to look at her conformation & all of your opinions. Your word definitely matters in my buying decisions with this mare
As well learning more about draft X conformations.

Thank you!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm curious. What is she "dual registered" as?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

ehhh... Im not even sure this lady has any sense...
I finally got the chance to speak with her over the phone and no..
I wasn't quite sure what to think, so now im just completely turned off about the whole idea. The dam is unregistered & the sire is just a backyard bupkin.

Just reading on drafts and doing some homework on the crossbreds, body "sporthorse style" maybe the war horse, barque? 
THOSE are real horses O.O

I would rather just keep looking..
Thank you everyone for your helpfulness, she has to many cons than pros for me


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I was gonna say that I REALLY don't like the sire. WAY too many faults for him to keep his cajones, IMO. :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

I shrieked at the sire. I just didn't bother to ask for the dams pic. I just walked away lol.

I love learning and everyone here is so helpful. 
thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

